# Larry & Patti's Labor Day Weekend Steam up, Bedford NH



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

This past weekend Larry & Patti Goodhue hosted their Annual Holiday Gala!! And for this being our first steam up, Karen and I couldn't have had a better first time. We met some wonderful people and saw some beautiful trains. Thinking about it now, I wish I had taken pictures of the small hand built projects sitting at the work tables. Norm had some beautiful locos out. 

So, without further ado, bring on the trains!!! 

Mike Wells from Beverly (via England) Steaming his Aster King with three coaches. 

















Andy Brauer's Aster H8 

















James Chadbourne's Accucraft Garrett with five Welsh coaches in tow 

















Our wondrous host Larry, tinkering with a Shay. 









This is an incredible loco and car set. I forgot the owner's name. Sifting through the pictures, I regret not taking a close up shot of each car. The story each piece tells is lovely. Ask him about the contract he got with Ferrari. 

















One of the natural features of the yard, the railroad was able to make great use of the obsticle. 









My S-12 finally running. Had a few issues to work on, she does run. Thank you to Richard for the use of cars, and Andy for the caboose. 









James's Aster Mikado 









This final shot was a half second too late to catch Larry's K-19? Or was it 27? Anyways, it turned into a perfect shot of the tender. 









I know Richard Jenkins took a lot of pictures as well. Until then, enjoy these. 

Kent


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Grrrrr... I just edited this to make it work. And it still doesn't. OK, I'm gonna take a breather for a bit before I break something. I've found this is a great practice in model building and hobbies too. BBL 
Kent


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Larry & Patti's Labor Day Weekend Steam up, Bedford NH*

I think the @ symbol in your pathname may be causing the problem.


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Great place to start, I'll get it now. 

Thx


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Thank you, that is exactly what it was.


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

It was good meeting you Kent and Karen, good to see everyone else who was there too, and thanks of course to Larry and Patti for hosting another wonderful Labor Day Weekend steamup on their beautiful layout. Here are a few of my pics from the weekend... 









Andy Brauer's Aster Allegheny with a train of MDC hoppers and a new Accucraft SP caboose 









Lisa LeBlond gets her initiation as a live steamer with a run of her newly-acquired Accucraft Mimi 









A Roundhouse Sammy with a short train (sorry, I've forgotten who owns this one) 









Kent's Accucraft S-12 feels a fire in its belly for the first time 









Kent's S-12 underway as Norm Saley looks on 









Norm Saley's scratchbuilt vertical-boiler Shay with a short train 









A closer look at Norm's Shay 









James Chadbourne's Accucraft Garratt pulls a train of Don Jackson built Welsh Highland coaches through the yard, past another Accucraft Garratt, a mogul, and an Argyle Sandy River #20. 









A Forney conversion of an Accucraft Ruby 









Andy Brauer's Accucraft C-16 with a wooden cab by Norm Saley 




































A few views of my Accucraft K-27 with AMS coaches 


















My Aristo Mikado in action on Sunday with a train of modified MDC boxcars and an AMS reefer


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, 

Thank you for your pictures. You caught the shots I missed!! 

PM on the way 

Kent


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Kent, 

Nice pictures. That S-12 is a nice looking switcher. 

Mark


----------



## GNSteamer (Jan 16, 2008)

*RE: Larry & Patti's Labor Day Weekend Steam up, Bedford NH*

Great Photographs! Especially the blurr that Mimi leaves!


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Larry & Patti's Labor Day Weekend Steam up, Bedford NH*

Marvelous photos, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2008)

looks like a great time was had by everyone, that H-8 is awsome.... 
Nick...


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Larry & Patti's Labor Day Weekend Steam up, Bedford NH*

Looks like a great time was had. 
Is this ONLY on labor day? 
I am usually tied up for that day, but free on all the others around it! 
Thanks for all the pics guys.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the terrific pictures, especially of Andy Brauer's Aster Allegheny.


----------

